# Whose nail color is the best?



## vera07love (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2008)

miley has very cute nails, and i never dare wearing rd on my skin if i already wear something red as a clothe.

but eva has the classiest nails.


----------



## Saja (Apr 2, 2008)

Rhiannas are the WORST....I HATE orange nail polish...hate hate hate


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 2, 2008)

For me, Eva's nails for a daily work look. Although, I like Nicky's NP too. So, it's a tie for me.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2008)

Eva


----------



## Kenalive (Apr 3, 2008)

Nikki...I love dark nails.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 3, 2008)

i second that eva's look great and i love the short black polish so nicky's too


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 3, 2008)

Gotta go with Eva, nice classic look. But I do like Rihanna's 80's inspired color.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 3, 2008)

Nicky,... lol i really only like black and dark plum polish


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 4, 2008)

I Love Nicky's!


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 4, 2008)

I like Nikky's!


----------



## fawp (Apr 4, 2008)

I like Nicky's, too. I love short dark nails.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with Nicky. I like the short and dark nail polish.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 4, 2008)

Out of those pictures, I like the colour of Evas best. Her nails look clean and elegant. But I like the colour and shape of Nicky's too.


----------



## Kokane (Apr 4, 2008)

I like Eva's nails best!


----------



## duke.bailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Eva's are really good, but I'm going to say Katherine's looks the best, it really suits her!


----------



## -VC- (May 23, 2008)

I love Rihanna's but I think she should make them just a tiny bit shorter - with shades like that, longer nails looks slightly 'cheap and tacky'...


----------



## bulbul (May 26, 2008)

eva's


----------



## Bec688 (May 26, 2008)

Evas, hers actually looks like she has had a proper manicure and not just slopped it on herself like some of the others.


----------



## Ricci (May 27, 2008)

Eva


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 7, 2008)

I love Eva's they look pretty. Nicki I would wear for my pedicure!


----------



## missprissy82 (Jun 7, 2008)

i always love rihannas nail COLORS, i just hate the length &amp; shape. a little shorter, take off a bit of the curve... perfet. but Id say Katherine wins 4 me. they look like mine!


----------



## seagirl77 (Jun 8, 2008)

Rihanna's is nice, bright and summery, love it!


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like Rihanna's nail color... I love bright colors


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 8, 2008)

I like all of them.....Rihanna's is very cute but her nails are too long for that colour and Eva's are very pretty........I like all the red ones the least b/c their nails are a bit too short....Nicky's is nice but more for winter imo.... I can't pick just one


----------



## Darla (Jun 8, 2008)

some of those are amazingly short


----------



## Sophia (Jun 9, 2008)

For me it's Eva's and Rihanna's! I love that soft white on Eva better than the too much white that Heidi has. And Rihanna's because I'm soooo into neon shades right now! They're amazing!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Eva's are classic. Really good for a natural look.

Nicky's are more my style.




I really like hers.

But I think Miley's are kind of cute, too! They match what she's wearing! lol!


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 9, 2008)

Eva and Nicky for me... I wear both colors a lot.


----------



## andrrea (Jun 13, 2008)

Eva's for sure!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2008)

i think eva has the classiest. it goes with anything


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think they are all alright, but Rihanna's nails are too long and I prefer short nails. The one I like the least are Heidi's whites. I think they never look good, no matter who's nails they are painted on.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 29, 2008)

Nikki and Eva. I don't like Rihanna's ole lady fingers, the shape is just aging for her. I wear mine like Katherine and Nikki a lot.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 30, 2008)

I like Katherine's nail color the most, but I also like Eva's.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 1, 2008)

I like Eva's and Nicki Hilton's, I LOVE black nails.


----------



## *Melody* (Jul 1, 2008)

Eva's.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 1, 2008)

eva's is really pretty and all.... but wheres the risk??? I choose Katherine's


----------



## Shelley (Jul 2, 2008)

I like Eva's the best.


----------

